# Concerned Husband



## DFL (Dec 18, 2018)

Hi
New to this forum and can’t wait for some advice. Such a great forum from what I have read.


----------



## BluesPower (Mar 27, 2018)

Well you can start posting here. After a while the mods will confirm you and allow you to post in other forums. 

However a lot of folks just want to get it out and that is fine. 

What has you concerned, (as if I cannot guess)...


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

DFL started a thread to discuss his issues. Please check it out as he really needs some support.

https://talkaboutmarriage.com/gener...ssion/430589-wife-resents-me-please-help.html

I'm closing this thread so that you all will go to his new thread.


----------

